# Siemens LOGO RS-Speicher



## schaggel (27 Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
bin noch ein Frischling in der Automatisierungstechnik und habe bisher lediglich mit der S7-300 relativ intensiv gearbeitet (in der Schule).
Ich will mir demnächst eine Logo zulegen, und habe mir zum ankucken mal die
Demo von LOGO!Soft Comfort installiert und schon ein bisschen damit rumgebastelt. 
Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich hier einen RS-Speicher mit vorrangigem Setzen machen? 
Gibt es dafür einen Baustein, nur unter anderem Namen, fehlt der in der Demo oder geht das nicht (auf diese Weise) mit der LOGO?
Die Frage ist aus reiner Neugier, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ^^
MfG,
Schaggel


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2010)

*SR-Selbsthalterelais vorrangig Setzen*

Als fertigen Block gibt es nur das RS-Selbsthalterelais *vorrangig Rücksetzen*.
Ein SR-Selbsthalterelais *vorrangig Setzen* muß man sich selbst bauen, z.B. so:



Gruß
Harald


----------



## schaggel (28 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fux (29 Juni 2010)

Nimm ein Stromstoßrelais.
Da kannst Du auswählen, was Vorrang haben soll.


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juni 2010)

Fux schrieb:


> Nimm ein Stromstoßrelais.
> Da kannst Du auswählen, was Vorrang haben soll.


Genialer Tip! 
Ich hätte nicht vermutet, daß das "Stromstoßrelais" S- und R-Eingänge hat, deren Vorrang man wählen kann.
Dann ist ja die in LOGO!Soft vorhandene Schaltfunktion "Selbsthalterelais" ab Serie 0BA4 überflüssig.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Fux (30 Juni 2010)

Stimmt eigentlich.
Lediglich der Speicherbedarf ist beim Stromstoßrelais größer:
Stromstoßrelais - 12 Byte
Selbsthalterelais - 8 Byte

Da das aber bei der LOGO! nur sekundär eine Rolle spielt kann man tatsächlich das Selbsthalterelais "vergessen".

Gruß
Fux


----------

